

Ask HN: How badly has Facebook screwed Rapleaf? - throwAway_29

What does it mean for Rapleaf, and other companies that operate in the same domain?
======
pclark
context?

~~~
throwAway_29
[http://www.clickz.com/clickz/news/1866122/rapleaf-agrees-
lea...](http://www.clickz.com/clickz/news/1866122/rapleaf-agrees-leave-
facebook)

rapleaf seems to be imposed with heavy restrictions from Facebook.. what
exactly is the issue..is unclear though....

